# Losing and catching lures.



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe this post should be elsewhere, but . . .

Fishing the other day, I pulled in one lure I had trolled with no hits and put out a SX40 look-a-like (Sprog). Then I noticed a flashy thing floating in the water. I paddled over and it looked like a lure. Actually, like my lure I had just taken in. A glance over my shoulder and I realised it was my lure. The clip on the trace had somehow come undone and my lure, a new one I might add, had popped back into the big blue after I had thought it safely put away.

After picking up my lure, dropping it in the bottom of my yak where everything goes, I kept paddling. A minute or so later, I saw a glint ahead of me. It looked like a lure floating. Now I was really upset because I wondered how I could have lost my lure for a second time. Then as I got closer, it was not my lure. And it was a beauty.

Other times I have found lures washed up on the beach, and they have been at least 100 years old by the amount of wear and tear. But this one was in good nick. Amazing that I had found two floating lures within minutes of each other.

Have you ever found a lure when kayaking?


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

I have Troppo one of my own that I thought a flattie had taken - caught the sucker with my next cast


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Troppo
I'm not sure where you found that lure, but I'm sure it's mine. If you could just pop it in the post that would be great. haha


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

JD said:


> Hey Troppo
> I'm not sure where you found that lure, but I'm sure it's mine. If you could just pop it in the post that would be great. haha


Done, JD. It went in the post box this morning. Was I supposed to put it in an envelope or put an address on it or anything?


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

No! Should be right, most people around here know me.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

